# Looking for Robert Anae



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard BYU was looking for Robert Anae at halftime of the Ol' Miss game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

............I hear crickets


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

MM73 where is this great BYU team that you speak of. They have had chances, but haven't gotten the job done yet. :shock: I laughed when the BYU kicker kicked the ball 10 yds. 

Dang BYU even missed a field goal.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I never said BYU would be great CS. I predicted 8 or 9 wins which I think is reasonably objective. We will see though. The offense obviously is a work in progress but you can see the potential is there. They moved the ball at will between the 20's on the road against an SEC defense, but they couldn't execute inside the red zone. They definitely need to work on that. The kicking game was HORRIBLE though. Sorenson only knows how to boom it. He has no finesse. And Riley Stephenson should be benched if he can't stop shanking punts out of bounds. The defense looks very good though. They won that game, hands down. Ole Miss supposedly has the best O-line in the country but BYU's D-line was able to blow up the Ole Miss line and the linebackers were in their backfield all game. The corners are still a concern - Corby Eason got burned a couple of times and was saved by a dropped pass in the end zone. But I feel very good about the defense and if the offense can catch up to it this could be a very good year for BYU. Unfortunately they won't have time to do that before they travel to Austin next week. If they play like they did today they are gonna get killed almost as bad as the Utes are gonna get killed by USC.

How about those Aggies though?! Heart breaking loss but I was very impressed by their play. Hopefully they can keep playing at that level and win the WAC and go to a bowl game. The only game I want to see them lose is in Provo.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

mm73 said:


> I never said BYU would be great CS. Geez talk about backpedaling. You have been preaching that BYU is great and now that you watched them then you have changed your mindThe offense obviously is a work in progress but you can see the potential is there.THey had many chances but came up short until the 4th quarter. Old Miss make some stupid mistakes which cost them the game. They moved the ball at will between the 20's on the road against an SEC defense, but they couldn't execute inside the red zone. They definitely need to work on that. WHAT? you mean they aren't as good as you thought they would be?The kicking game was HORRIBLE though. Sorenson only knows how to boom it.I think he's a girl no offense to women. He has no finesse. And Riley Stephenson should be benched if he can't stop shanking punts out of bounds. The defense looks very good though. They won that game, hands down. Ole Miss supposedly has the best O-line in the countryWhat did they do look at a crystal ball to determine this. It's funny that predictions are made before any of the teams have really played yet. but BYU's D-line was able to blow up the Ole Miss line and the linebackers were in their backfield all game. The corners are still a concern - Corby Eason got burned a couple of times and was saved by a dropped pass in the end zone. But I feel very good about the defense and if the offense can catch up to it this could be a very good year for BYU. Unfortunately they won't have time to do that before they travel to Austin next week. If they play like they did today they are gonna get killed almost as bad as the Utes are gonna get killed by USC.
> 
> Typical BYU fan, they can't just speak about the game without talking about the UTES.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> They won that game, hands down.


Yeah, sure they did scoreless until the 4th quarter and Ole Miss making stupid mistakes makes me want to agree.  :lol:

Oh and let me guess you would give Jake Heaps a B+ for his interception and missing the ball. I think he was thinking about pickle juice on that play. BYU was pretty slow overall.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > I never said BYU would be great CS. Geez talk about backpedaling. You have been preaching that BYU is great and now that you watched them then you have changed your mindThe offense obviously is a work in progress but you can see the potential is there.THey had many chances but came up short until the 4th quarter. Old Miss make some stupid mistakes which cost them the game. They moved the ball at will between the 20's on the road against an SEC defense, but they couldn't execute inside the red zone. They definitely need to work on that. WHAT? you mean they aren't as good as you thought they would be?The kicking game was HORRIBLE though. Sorenson only knows how to boom it.I think he's a girl no offense to women. He has no finesse. And Riley Stephenson should be benched if he can't stop shanking punts out of bounds. The defense looks very good though. They won that game, hands down. Ole Miss supposedly has the best O-line in the countryWhat did they do look at a crystal ball to determine this. It's funny that predictions are made before any of the teams have really played yet. but BYU's D-line was able to blow up the Ole Miss line and the linebackers were in their backfield all game. The corners are still a concern - Corby Eason got burned a couple of times and was saved by a dropped pass in the end zone. But I feel very good about the defense and if the offense can catch up to it this could be a very good year for BYU. Unfortunately they won't have time to do that before they travel to Austin next week. If they play like they did today they are gonna get killed almost as bad as the Utes are gonna get killed by USC.
> ...


CS show me a quote where I said BYU was going to be world beaters this season. I predicted they would win 8 or 9 games but lose the tough ones on the road. They looked like a team playing their first game of the season with lots of rough edges, and Heaps looked like a sophomore. He struggled early on and made some bad decisions, but he finished 24 for 38 and a TD so he didn't do that bad. He will get better as the season progresses. There is no back-pedaling at all in those statements. You are just mad because I predicted the Utes offense would stink and it does. They managed only 34 yards more total offense than a team from the Big Sky and they could manage only 3 points in the entire second half playing at home! Jordan Wynn is not the QB he was as a freshman. I feel bad for the kid because there is a ton of pressure on him and he is not going to be able to deliver, and Ute fans are going to turn on him real soon. A lot of Ute fans I have spoken to already have.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You are just mad because I predicted the Utes offense would stink and it does.


typical BYU fan. Fans like you are one of the main reason I don't like BYU. You think that because I made negative comments then you think I'm mad. -_O- -_O- -_O- Come on you can better than this.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was very impressed with Doman's play calling, stuck with what was working and they just could not get the plays when it counted most, but that will improve. Fun game! I could not believe so few scores with so many yards and domination on teh line of teh oh so famous SEC power, size and strength with which no team can possibly compare.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say it was a pretty decent opening weekend of college football for the state of Utah. For a first game of the season, I think they all did pretty well. Shame that USU couldn't hold on for that win, but they have nothing to be ashamed of. They have come a long way from where they were last year. Utah and BYU both had their "first game" struggles and both came away with the W. I'd also say that the toughest opponent for the 3 schools was Ole Miss. I think Auburn is going to have to really figure some things out if they are going to have a winning season this year. Ole Miss is going to have a much better season this year than last year if they can stay healthy and keep that starting QB (from today) on the bench. Stoudt was a much more versatile QB and seemed to have better leadership of the team.

I'll go out on a limb now and say it will be a good year for all 3 Utah schools this year. If USU can continue to play the way they played most of today's game, they stand a great chance of winning the WAC. If Utah and BYU can get their offenses clicking, they will both do very well. 

Of the 3 schools, Utah probably has the most to make up. To score only 27 points against a FCS school they should have beaten by 27 points (or more) doesn't look too great. We'll see how they do next weekend vs USC (who also seemed to struggle today).


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Stick man is on the money in my opinion. I would only like to add that littel old Weber state didn't look too bad against the Wyoming Cowboys either. Utah teams gave us all something to celebrate. I would agree that USU's loss to Auburn was more impressive than Utah's win, and on par with BYU's win. ----------SS


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Typical BYU fan, they can't just speak about the game without talking about the UTES.


Certainly a laughable statement considering this thread was started by a Ute fan making fun of BYU, and the other big collage football thread was started by a different Ute fan ripping on BYU. Interesting that some Ute fans would rather rip on BYU then write a thread about their win on Thursday. Also interesting that out of everything mm73 said, and the props he gave Utah State, the only thing you want to talk about is his ONE comment about how if BOTH teams play next week like they did this week they'll BOTH get killed.

In my opinion Utah State's performance was by far the most impressive of Utah's three big schools. That freshman QB of theirs was on the money, and should be a bright spot for the Aggies for a long time. And I'm not sure BYU's win was more impressive than Utah's. Both teams had real struggles on offense and played some pretty stiff defense. I'm pretty sure Utah fans and BYU fans alike are pretty disappointed in the performance of their quarterbacks this week. The one thing that I think BYU has going for them is that I saw some real progression in their offense during the game as the bugs got worked out. The first half was dreadful and I was pretty upset with their performance, but, aside from the interception, the second half looked okay.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Grasping at straws, the only thing that I found somewhat impressive about BYU's win was that it was over a bigger, stronger, faster, SEC team. Granted, Ole Miss didn't do well in their execution, but they had many of the traits that have given BYU struggles in the past, for example Florida State. I was most impressed by the offensive line of BYU pushing those big boys back almost every play and protecting Heaps. Getting the jitters out is much harder against a team that can beat you and beat you up. That's why most smart programs schedule a gimme for their first game like Utah, Alabama, Ohio St, etc. BYU could have scheduled Idaho St. at home for their first game and they would have beat them by 4-5 TD's. But then all the off-base fans would be talking national championship. I'm glad it went how it did. I like BYU but try to remain more realistic than some of my fellow fans.-------SS


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

The main bright spot of the BYU game was that Ole Miss came into the game thinking they would just pound the ball and wear out the BYU defense with a ground game. They have arguably the biggest O-line in the nation and tried to use that to their advantage. BYU beat them at their own game, controlling the ball for a significantly longer period of time and in the 4th quarter the Ole Miss defense looked tired and played like a beaten team. Despite their inability to score during the first 3 quarters, the BYU offense stayed on the field long enough to keep the defense fresh. Sometimes, that is what it takes to win a tight game.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree that the best performance from Utah's college football teams came from the Aggies even though they left Auburn with an L. I watched the game cheering for the Aggies and was very impressed with several of their players. Its just heart-breaking that they allowed Auburn to score 14 points in the last 2 minutes of the game. I hope the players don't hang their heads and they go on to win the WAC and go to a bowl. The only game I want to see them lose is the one in Provo, and after seeing how they got up for Auburn I am not at all certain that they will lose that one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My take on the game:
-BYU defense was impressive. Any SEC school want to talk about how hard BYU hits? Seeing both running backs on the sidelines for Ole Miss after devastating hits shows me that Bronco has things together on defense. Anything else, this confirmed that Bronco is an excellent defensive coach.
-To me, the grace period for Heaps is over. He was the most highly recruited QB in the country and came in with all kinds of hardware saying how great he was. And the "he's just a kid" time is over. He started 2/3 of the season last year, and has had all kinds of time. Time to man up. Like he did in the 4th quarter.
- If Heaps could have finished a drive in the first half, the game wouldn't have been close. It is finishing drives that separates Young, Bosco, Detmer, and Hall, from Lindsley, Shoemaker, and Berry. 
-Credit to Heaps though for not getting rattled after the pick-6. He gamed up in the second half and led a very impressive drive in the 4th quarter.
- Overall, the Cougar D was the key to the game. It shouldn't have taken a great hit and lucky bounce of a ball to win this game. If Heaps had done his job, this would have been a 3 TD victory. Granted, it was exciting, and a win on the road in the SEC is a good thing. A bad SEC team is still better than most of the rest of the schedule.


----------

